# Άντε ρε, αλήθεια;



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Αντιγράφω εδώ ολόκληρο το άρθρο του Δημοσθένη Κούρτοβικ από τα Νέα του Σαββάτου επειδή θα ήθελα σε πρώτη ευκαιρία να το συζητήσουμε. Μου δημιούργησε αρκετούς προβληματισμούς.


*«Αντε ρε, αλήθεια, υπάρχουν δύο Ελλάδες;»*
Όταν οι «αφ’ υψηλού» νουθετούν τον «λαό»
Του Δημοσθένη Κούρτοβικ
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΘΗΚΕ: Τα Νέα, Σάββατο 15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012

Στην οδό Αιόλου, στην πρόσοψη ενός από τα παλιότερα αθηναϊκά νεοκλασικά, ένα πανό που έχει αναρτήσει η συμπαθής ομάδα των Atenistas ειδοποιεί με μεγάλα τυπογραφικά ψηφία τον περαστικό ότι «Στέκεσαι στο Ξενοδοχείο "Βύρων"». Ακολουθεί ένα μακροσκελές κείμενο, που μας πληροφορεί ότι το κτίριο οικοδομήθηκε τη δεκαετία του 1830, ότι λειτούργησε για τουλάχιστον έναν αιώνα ως ξενοδοχείο, ότι φιλοξένησε πιθανώς τον Όθωνα κατά την πρώτη του επίσκεψη στην Αθήνα, ότι στέγασε για ένα διάστημα το αστρονομικό και μετεωρολογικό παρατηρητήριο του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών κ.λπ. κ.λπ.

Πάνω σ' αυτό το κείμενο, ένα χέρι έχει γράψει με τεράστια κόκκινα γράμματα, που το καλύπτουν από πάνω ώς κάτω: «Αντε ρε, αλήθεια;».

Αμέσως σού έρχεται να πεις ότι έχεις μπροστά σου άλλη μια περίπτωση βανδαλισμού (έστω έμμεσου αυτή τη φορά) κατά ιστορικού μνημείου, από εκείνες που τείνουν να γίνουν ενδημικές στην Αθήνα. Ε, λοιπόν, εδώ αυτή είναι μόνον η μισή αλήθεια! Γιατί η βέβηλη επέμβαση είναι η ειρωνική απάντηση στην πρόκληση που εκτοξεύεται από το πανό, τόσο με την επιδεικτική παρουσία του όσο και με το πομπώδες, δασκαλίστικο ύφος του κειμένου, προπαντός της εισαγωγής, ύφος που μοιάζει να μη θέλει να πληροφορήσει αλλά να θαμπώσει και να εκβιάσει έναν περιδεή θαυμασμό.

Βρίσκω ειλικρινά συγκινητικές τις πρωτοβουλίες των Atenistas και τις υποστηρίζω όσο μπορώ. Αλλά στον παράξενο «διάλογο» που αποτυπώνεται σ' αυτή τη γωνιά της Αιόλου βλέπω μια εμβληματική εικόνα του πραγματικού χάσματος που χωρίζει τις περίφημες δύο Ελλάδες, την «Ελλάδα του εκσυγχρονιστικού πνεύματος» και την «οπισθοδρομική Ελλάδα», μια προβολή των πραγματικών όρων που καθορίζουν τη σύγκρουση των δύο κόσμων και που είναι, δυστυχώς, πιο σύνθετοι, πιο αμφίσημοι απ' όσο θέλουν να μας κάνουν να πιστέψουμε αυτές οι δύο ετικέτες.

Γιατί οι νουθεσίες, η κριτική, οι εκκλήσεις που απευθύνει η «εκσυγχρονιστική» πολιτική, επιχειρηματική, κοινωνική ή πνευματική ελίτ της χώρας στον «λαό» για αλλαγή νοοτροπίας, για την αδήριτη ανάγκη περισσότερων θυσιών, για τον θανάσιμο κίνδυνο απομόνωσης από την Ευρώπη κ.λπ. γίνονται συνήθως μ' ένα αφ' υψηλού ύφος, με μια κραυγαλέα ρητορική που δίνει την εντύπωση πως θέλει μάλλον να παραλύσει από φόβο τους αποδέκτες (και μέσα στη σκοτοδίνη αυτού του φόβου να κρύψει ίσως κάτι) παρά να τους πείσει και να τους δραστηριοποιήσει θετικά. Είναι ένας λόγος που, έτσι αισθάνομαι πολλές φορές κι εγώ ο «εκσυγχρονιστής», εξωθεί σε μια απάντηση του τύπου «Αντε ρε, αλήθεια;». Πολύ περισσότερο όταν εκπέμπεται από ανθρώπους που, στην πλειονότητά τους, δεν έχουν νιώσει στο πετσί τους ούτε ένα τσιμπηματάκι της κρίσης που συνθλίβει κοινωνικά στρώματα ασθενέστερα από το δικό τους.

Αλλά μήπως είναι διαφορετικός ο «προοδευτικός» λόγος της Αριστεράς; Ας πάρουμε τη στάση της στο πρόβλημα της λαθρομετανάστευσης. Το ίδιο από καθέδρας ύφος, την ίδια ηθικολογική κατήχηση δεν ακούμε, όταν εκπρόσωποι αυτού του χώρου απευθύνονται σε πολίτες που βλέπουν την όποια περιουσία τους να καταστρέφεται, τη γειτονιά τους και το κέντρο της πόλης τους να έχουν γίνει αδιάβατα γκέτο, την ίδια τη ζωή τους ν' απειλείται, για να τους ζητήσουν κατανόηση, ανοχή, σεβασμό των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων (που έχουν μόνον οι άλλοι); Την ίδια υποψία δεν έχουμε άραγε ότι μιλούν εδώ άνθρωποι που δεν ζουν καθημερινά, δεν έχουν καν αντικρίσει ποτέ από κοντά αυτή την ερεβώδη πραγματικότητα; Το ίδιο «Αντε ρε, αλήθεια;» δεν μας έρχεται να ξεστομίσουμε ως απάντηση στις μονότονες, δακρύβρεχτες αναφορές στα πάθη των «προσφύγων» (μια ταμπέλα που λες κι εξαγιάζει όποιον τη φοράει και τον τοποθετεί υπεράνω κάθε μομφής), τις βαρύγδουπες υπομνήσεις των δικών μας υποχρεώσεων απέναντί τους; Σκέφτονται ποτέ όλοι αυτοί οι αδιάβροχοι και αεροστεγείς κατηχητές τις δικές τους ευθύνες για το πράγματι ανατριχιαστικό θέριεμα της Χρυσής Αυγής;

Και η καλλιτεχνική ελίτ μας; Που τόσο της αρέσει να φαντάζεται ότι αυτή είναι ο γλυκός πυρήνας της καραμέλας που σερβίρει η υποκρισία των πολιτικών περί του πολιτισμού ως βαριάς βιομηχανίας μας; Με «πολιτιστικά γεγονότα» περισσότερο κοσμικά παρά πολιτιστικά, με «πειραματισμούς» περισσότερο εξεζητημένους (και κακόγουστους) παρά πρωτότυπους, με «παρεμβάσεις» περισσότερο σκανδαλοθηρικές παρά αληθινά αιρετικές, αντάμα όλα αυτά με τη θεσιθηρία, τις κολακείες προς τους διοικούντες, τη νοοτροπία του επιδοματισμού, τάχα δεν μας προκαλεί και αυτή η ελίτ να σαρκάσουμε «Άντε ρε, αλήθεια;» όποτε εξαπολύει σαν πυροτεχνήματα στον ουρανό της κρίσης, ζητώντας να μας καταπλήξει, τα προκάτ και σχεδόν πάντοτε ανούσια ή τετριμμένα μηνύματά της;

Δύο Ελλάδες, εντάξει. Το έχω πει κι εγώ επανειλημμένα, ως έκφραση της διχοτομίας ανάμεσα σε κοινωνικές ομάδες με διαφορετική κουλτούρα και προσανατολισμό, όλες όμως προϊόντα της ίδιας ιστορίας, της ιστορίας τούτης 'δώ της χώρας. Αλλά βλέποντας, ειδικά σήμερα, πώς η μία πλευρά, αυτή που ακόμα αισθάνομαι πως βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στις δικές μου ανησυχίες, μιλάει στην άλλη, έχω συχνά την εντύπωση αγέρωχου άποικου που νουθετεί καθυστερημένους ιθαγενείς. Και με τέτοιους όρους πολύ λίγες ελπίδες υπάρχουν ν' αλλάξει κάτι ριζικά στην πατρίδα μας, όσες διευκολύνσεις και αν μας κάνουν ο Ντράγκι και η Μέρκελ. Πώς να συγκλίνει η Ελλάδα με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη, όταν δεν μπορεί να συγκλίνει με τον εαυτό της;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Δεν προλαβαίνω να μπω στην ουσία, απλώς να πω μια λεπτομέρεια που πιθανότατα δεν γνώριζε ο Κούρτοβικ: τα κείμενα αυτά (υπάρχουν και σε άλλα σημεία της πόλης, αν δεν απατώμαι) τα πήραν οι Ατενίστας αυτούσια από τις περιγραφές στο Μητρώο Ιστορικών Κτηρίων που είχε συγκροτήσει ομάδα ιστορικών. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν πρόκειται για κείμενα γραμμένα για τον στόχο για τον οποίο χρησιμοποιήθηκαν.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 16, 2012)

Αν στο από κάθε "από καθέδρας" κήρυγμα η μοναδική απάντηση είναι ένα "άντε ρε, αλήθεια;" δεν βλέπω το κάρο να τραβάει για πουθενά...

Πέρα απ' αυτό, αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω τον αχταρμά του Κούρτοβικ και το νήμα που συνδέει μεταξύ τους τα όσα λέει. Μάλλον υπάρχει μια μικρή τρικυμία εν κρανίω -και μάλλον όχι στο δικό μου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Πιό απλά: έχει η Ελλάδα την αποκλειστικότητα σ'αυτό το "διχασμό";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2012)

Το καταπληκτικό είναι ότι η πρώτη αντίδραση όποιου διαβάσει αυτό το άρθρο —και το εγκεφαλογράφημά του δεν κινείται κοντά ή παράλληλα με του συγγραφέα— είναι να σκεφτεί: «Έλα ρε Κούρτοβικ! Αλήθεια;»

Εκεί που ο ένας βλέπει διδασκαλία από καθέδρας, ο άλλος βλέπει προσπάθεια για κάτι καλύτερο.
Εκεί που ο ένας δεν βλέπει αρθρογραφία από καθέδρας, ο άλλος βλέπει προσπάθεια για μηδενισμό.

Καλωσορίσατε στην καθημερινότητα της ανθρωπότητας!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2012)

Οι προσπάθειες των Ατενίστας αντιμετωπίζονται από την πρώτη στιγμή από κάποιους με ακραίο τρόλινγκ. Σ' αυτό εντάσσω το "Άντε ρε, αλήθεια;" και όχι σε ερμηνείες για αντίδραση στην "από καθέδρας διδασκαλία". Όταν οι Ατενίστας ανήγγειλαν π.χ. ότι θα καθαρίσουν τις κολόνες πέριξ της Ομόνοιας από τα γκραφίτι, αμέσως τα τρολ έσπευσαν να δηλώσουν, "Εσείς θα καθαρίζετε 12 ώρες, μαλάκες, κι εμείς θα τα ξαναλερώσουμε σε πέντε λεπτά".

Δηλαδή, κατά τη γνώμη μου ο αρθρογράφος πέφτει εντελώς έξω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι η αντίδραση στο άρθρο που αναφέρει ο χερ ντοκτόρ οφείλεται στο ότι το άρθρο είναι ελλιπές. Κάνει μια διαπίστωση και τίποτα άλλο. Δεν προτείνει, δεν ερμηνεύει, δεν αναλύει.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 16, 2012)

Πάντως, η δική μου αντίδραση όταν πρωτοείδα αυτό το _άντε ρε αλήθεια _γραμμένο στο πανό ήταν ένα σφίξιμο στο στομάχι και ένα _μην αφήνετε τίποτα όρθιο, ρε αλήτες _μέσα από τα δόντια.
Ο βασικός κανόνας είναι ο εξής: όποιος δεν ξέρει να δημιουργεί το παραμικρό ηδονίζεται καταστρέφοντας. Κι όταν είναι εξυπνάκιας το ιδεολογικοποιεί κιόλας.
Τους πειράζει η αισθητική των Ατενίστας γιατί είναι ρηχή και απολίτικη και δε λύνει το πρόβλημα ριζικά. Για τη δική τους "βαθιά" και "πολιτική" αντίδραση φαντάζομαι ότι νιώθουν πολύ περήφανοι, έτσι δεν είναι; Επειδή προτείνει ριζικές λύσεις. Όπως κάθε τι φασιστικό.
Άντε, λέω να το κόψω εδώ γιατί μετά δεν θα μαζεύομαι...


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 16, 2012)

Θα μπορούσα να χαρακτηρίσω εξίσου φασιστικό το να σκάνε διάφοροι περίεργοι για να επιβάλλουν τη δική τους άποψη περί χωροταξίας, καθαριότητας και αστικού σχεδιασμού χωρίς να ρωτήσουν ή να συζητήσουν με κανέναν (παρά μόνο μεταξύ τους) εκεί που η πολιτεία δεν μπορεί, δεν θέλει ή δεν επαρκεί, επικαλούμενοι ένα γενικό κι αόριστο «κοινό καλό», ενώ παράλληλα αναγνωρίζουν ότι θα έχει πρόσκαιρο αποτέλεσμα (συμβολική κίνηση γαρ) και ότι το τελικό ζητούμενο είναι να αφυπνίσουν τις συνειδήσεις των πολιτών. Ειλικρινά δεν βλέπω διαφορές με τους πολιτικοποιημένους φασίστες -όλοι σε καλές προθέσεις στηρίζονται, και στο αγνό αίσθημα της αποκατάστασης του κοινού καλού.

Μπορεί να'μαι κι εγώ εξυπνάκιας. Όλα παίζουν.

Όσο για τον απολιτίκ ακτιβισμό των Ατενίστας, μόνο απολιτίκ δεν είναι (ούτε καν μη ακομματίκ -πολλοί τα ταυτίζουν, πράγμα που κττμγ δείχνει την πλάνη στην οποία βρίσκονται, κι αυτό δεν αφορά μόνο τους ατενίστας). Το δε ζήτημα του Athens real estate πάει ακόμα πιο πίσω, μόνο που τα τελευταία χρόνια οι μνηστήρες έχουν γίνει πολύ πιο επιθετικοί και επίμονοι απ' ότι πριν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Εσύ, Cadmian, είσαι πολύ ζημιάρης. Συνέχεια παραπομπή σε μεγάλα άρθρα κάνεις... :)

Δικαίως πάντως μπερδεύτηκα με το άρθρο. Οι καταστάσεις το 'χουν να είναι μπερδευτικές.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εσύ, Cadmian, είσαι πολύ ζημιάρης. Συνέχεια παραπομπή σε μεγάλα άρθρα κάνεις... :)



Αφού είστε διαβαστεροί έτσι κι αλλιώς...


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> "Εσείς θα καθαρίζετε 12 ώρες, μαλάκες, κι εμείς θα τα ξαναλερώσουμε σε πέντε λεπτά".





bernardina said:


> όποιος δεν ξέρει να δημιουργεί το παραμικρό ηδονίζεται καταστρέφοντας. Κι όταν είναι εξυπνάκιας το ιδεολογικοποιεί κιόλας.



Εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι συζήτηση διεξοδική για τα γκραφίτι δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ (και είναι πολύ αργά για να γίνει τώρα). Το μόνο που ακούγεται είναι οι γνώμες των "κριτικών τέχνης" που εκθειάζουν την Τέχνη του Δρόμου.

Η τέχνη αυτή υπάρχει και είναι ενδιαφέρουσα. Εγώ μένω σε μια γειτονιά που έχει πολλά και πολλών ειδών ζωγραφίσματα στους τοίχους και κάθε μέρα βλέπω διάφορα. 

Είναι όλα τα γκραφίτι Τέχνη του Δρόμου; 

Έχει όρια, προϋποθέσεις, μέτρα σύγκρισης η τέχνη αυτή;

Πώς προσλαμβάνεται, πώς αποτιμάται;

Όποιος πιάνει σπρέι στο χέρι είναι Μπάνξι;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

Earion said:


> Εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι συζήτηση διεξοδική για τα γκραφίτι δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ (και είναι πολύ αργά για να γίνει τώρα). Το μόνο που ακούγεται είναι οι γνώμες των "κριτικών τέχνης" που εκθειάζουν την Τέχνη του Δρόμου.
> 
> Η τέχνη αυτή υπάρχει και είναι ενδιαφέρουσα. Εγώ μένω σε μια γειτονιά που έχει πολλά και πολλών ειδών ζωγραφίσματα στους τοίχους και κάθε μέρα βλέπω διάφορα.
> 
> ...



Εαρίωνα, λατρεύω τα γκραφίτι όταν είναι όντως τέχνη. Τα παραδείγματα πολλά, σε όλη την πόλη. Όχι μόνο σε κεντρικά σημεία όπως πχ απέναντι από το Γκάζι, σε τοίχους των Εξαρχείων ή στο μαντρότοιχο της Ελαΐδας, αλλά ακόμα και στις απόμερες γειτονιές, πάνω σε τοίχους που χωρίς αυτά θα ήταν θλιβεροί και σε επιφάνειες που χωρίς αυτά θα ήταν άχαρες. Και πάρα πολλά είναι όντως έργα τέχνης.
Όμως το _άντε ρε αλήθεια_ δεν είναι γκραφίτι με την έννοια της τέχνης. Είναι ένα σχόλιο -και ως τέτοιο κρίνεται. Η "ρυπαντική" του δύναμη δεν έγκειται μόνο στον υλικό χαρακτήρα του (μπογιά πάνω σε μια επιφάνεια που δεν προοριζόταν γι' αυτό), αλλά στη νοοτροπία που το διέπει.

Το _γαμιέται η Θύρα τάδε_ και _η ομάδα δείνα _είναι τέχνη; Χουλιγκανισμός είναι μόνο τα "αθλητικά" συνθήματα; Χάνει την επαναστατικότητά του το γκραφίτι όταν εντάσσεται χωρίς ρήξεις στο σώμα της πόλης; Και αν ναι, σε τι μετατρέπεται τότε; 
Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να το συζητήσουμε, το θεωρώ πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Γλωσσικό νήμα:
ταγκιά = tag

Παλιότερη συζήτηση (τσαφ τσουφ):
Τα εφήμερα #780-784


----------



## pidyo (Sep 17, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να το συζητήσουμε, το θεωρώ πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


Είναι ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση, αλλά δύσκολη, ακριβώς επειδή, όπως επισήμανε και ο Cadmian για τους Ατενίστας,* θέτει το ζήτημα της νομιμοποίησης κάποιων μορφών δράσης. Η νομιμοποίηση αυτή δεν μπορεί να θεμελιωθεί ούτε στην τυπική νομιμότητα (συχνά μάλιστα την παραβιάζει), ούτε στην επίκληση των καλών προθέσεων (ποιος αποφασίζει ότι είναι «καλό» να φυτέψεις πέντε δέντρα στο οικόπεδο Χ· το λέω εγώ κι εσείς, αλλά με ποιο δικαίωμα το αποφασίζουμε; ), ούτε στο αποτέλεσμά τους (έργο τέχνης vs. καφρίλα· και πάλι, ποιος αποφασίζει; ). 

Η μόνη λύση, υποθέτω, είναι η ανάληψη της ευθύνης. Ο γκραφιτάς ίσως δεν θα έπρεπε να αντιμετωπίζεται _καταρχήν _διαφορετικά από τον χουλιγκάνο που γράφει ΠΑΟΚ στη μόλις αναστηλωμένη εβραϊκή συναγωγή της Βέροιας (υπαρκτό παράδειγμα με αφορμή το οποίο είχα κάνει κάποτε μια πολύωρη συζήτηση για το θέμα) ώστε να αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του, να αποκτά σημασία η δράση του και να μην κινδυνεύει να ξεπέσει στον σκέτο κωλοπαιδισμό. Η ήρα από το στάρι μπορεί να ξεχωρίζει μόνο εκ των υστέρων, αξιολογικά και νομικά. 

Φοβάμαι όμως πως η συζήτηση είναι υπερβολικά θεωρητική. Κρίνοντας από αυτά που μαθαίνω από ανεψιούς πρώην γκραφιτάδες, το κόστος των υλικών στην παρούσα συγκυρία έχει γίνει πια απαγορευτικό για συστηματική και σοβαρή ερασιτεχνική ενασχόληση με το άθλημα. Απομένουν οι επαγγελματίες, που αναλαμβάνουν πλέον γκράφιτι με ανάθεση, κάποιοι πιτσιρικάδες που θα κάνουν ένα-δυο και μετά θα τα παρατήσουν και οι σκέτοι χουλιγκάνοι. 


* Δύο σημειώσεις: 1. Νομίζω αποτελεί επαρκές τεκμήριο της ασαφούς στόχευσης του άρθρου του Κούρτοβικ το γεγονός ότι, με αφορμή το άρθρο αυτό, γίνεται εδώ συζήτηση για τους Ατενίστας και τα γκράφιτι, δύο θέματα που δεν είναι το κυρίως θέμα του Κούρτοβικ. 
2. Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον Cadmian ότι το απολιτίκ προφίλ των Ατενίστας αποτελεί πολιτική στάση και επιλογή.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

pidyo said:


> 2. Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον Cadmian ότι το απολιτίκ προφίλ των Ατενίστας αποτελεί πολιτική στάση και επιλογή.



Μα κι εγώ συμφωνώ! Απλώς χρησιμοποίησα τη φρασεολογία όσων προσπαθούν να τους αντιστρατευτούν με βασικό επιχείρημα μια απολιτίκ στάση που είναι αποκλειστικά δική τους άποψη. Και για την ακρίβεια, ως βασική αρχή, θεωρώ ότι ελάχιστα πράγματα του βίου μας δεν είναι πολιτικά. Είτε το συνειδητοποιούμε είτε όχι.

Δυο βασικές ενστάσεις. Πρώτα, στη θέση σου για τον Κούρτοβικ -δεν νομίζω ότι η πρόθεσή του ήταν να μας αποπροσανατολίσει (από τι; Και βρήκες κέρατα βερνικωμένα άτομα να αποπροσανατολιστούν επειδή το θέλει ο κάθε Κούρτοβικ...) για να μιλάμε περί του δέντρου και να χάνουμε το δάσος. Απλώς, επειδή μέσα στη σύγχυσή του βγάζει νερό από δεκαπέντε πηγάδια, πιάσαμε κι εμείς έναν κουβά και ήπιαμε τρεις γουλιές! Μη μου πεις πως γι' αυτό το λόγο ξεχάσαμε τα ζόρια που περνάμε...

Κι έπειτα με αφορμή τα περί ΠΑΟΚ. Ναι, θα μπορούσα να βάλω μια κόκκινη γραμμή (για να χρησιμοποιήσω κι εγώ την κλισεδάρα της εποχής) ανάμεσα σε συνθήματα μίσους που κηρύσσει κανείς με όπλο ένα σπρέι και στην έκφραση ενός άλλου, είτε αρέσει αισθητικά σε κάποιον είτε όχι. 

Και, στην τελική ανάλυση, εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ να με καταπιέζουν φυτεύοντας ένα δέντρο χωρίς να με ρωτήσουν και σκεπάζοντας έναν σκατένιο μαντρότοιχο με τα προϊόντα της φαντασίας τους, παρά να με πνίγει το τσιμέντο, η γκριζάδα και η μουρτζουφλιά. Στο κάτω κάτω, με ρώτησε κανείς αν θέλω να περπατάω στο δρόμο και να ρουφάω αγνό καθαρό καυσαέριο με όλα του τα λιπαρά;

Θέλω περισσότερους Μπασκιά, ρε φίλε, και λιγότερους γκρινιάρηδες που όλα τους ξινίζουν και ό,τι δεν περνάει από την τρύπα της κρησάρας τους απορρίπτεται.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 17, 2012)

Μπέρνι, στα του Κούρτοβικ δεν κατάλαβα πού διαφωνούμε. Κι εγώ ότι βγάζει νερό από πολλά πηγάδια εννοούσα. 

Στα των Μπασκιάδων και Μπάνκσηδων, δεν μου ξινίζει τίποτε (μ' αρέσουν τα γκράφιτι τα μάλα), λέω απλώς ότι η άσκηση απαιτεί ένα προσωπικό αίσθημα ευθύνης από τους ασκουμένους, αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα. Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει είναι πως αυτά δεν τα λέω από τη σκοπιά του νομοταγούς ή του κολλημένου με την τυπική νομιμότητα. Αντιθέτως, θεωρώ απαραίτητη τη δικλείδα ασφαλείας της πρωτοβουλίας και του ακτιβισμού. Θέλω απλώς να γίνονται με περίσκεψη και λίγο αναστοχασμό.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

Εδώ είναι που *δεν *θα διαφωνήσω ούτε στη στίξη σου! +1000

Για τον Κούρτοβικ μάλλον παρερμήνευσα. Νερό κι αλάτι.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2012)

Για τους Ατενίστας, τα είχαμε ξαναπεί όταν μιλάγαμε περί “αστικού εξευγενισμού”. Τώρα βλέπω ότι είχε καταπιαστεί μαζί τους πέρυσι και ο Γ. Χάρης: Οι Ατενίστας και ο Τζουλιάνι. Πολλά έχουν μαζεμένα για το φαινόμενο του ..._υγιούς ακτιβισμού_, τούτοι εδώ: http://paparistas.blogspot.gr/


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2013)

*Έχει χαθεί η μπάλα*

Ακριβώς πάνω στη γωνία της Τότεναμ Χάι Ρόουντ και της Φίλιπ Λέιν, σε μία από τις πιο φτωχές συνοικίες της Ευρώπης, στο Τότεναμ του Λονδίνου, έπαιζαν δύο μικρά παιδιά, ένα αγόρι και ένα κορίτσι. Έπαιζαν με το απαγορευμένο και έδειχναν πολύ χαρούμενα. Πετούσαν το ένα στο άλλο, σαν μπάλα, μία πινακίδα που έγραφε «No Ball Game», «Απαγορεύεται η μπάλα». Επαιζαν εκεί καθημερινά. Αλλά στις 27 Ιουλίου χάθηκαν. Στη θέση τους έμεινε να χάσκει ένα μπάλωμα στον γκρίζο τοίχο. Ο Μπάνκσι δεν χρειάζεται συστάσεις. Είναι ένας από τους πιο γνωστούς καλλιτέχνες του γκράφιτι παγκοσμίως. Ένας μυστηριώδης Άγγλος που έχει αφήσει την υπογραφή του, πέραν του Λονδίνου, στους δρόμους του κόσμου όλου --ή σχεδόν. Δικό του έργο ήταν και το «No Ball Game». Το είχε ζωγραφίσει στον τοίχο ενός μπακάλικου, το 2009. Οι κάτοικοι του Τότεναμ ήταν υπερήφανοι γι' αυτό, το θεωρούσαν κομμάτι της ταυτότητάς τους. Τουρίστες πήγαιναν να το δουν, άφηναν ίσως και λίγα χρήματα στην περιοχή. Εκείνο το Σάββατο, όμως, το έργο εξαφανίστηκε. Όπως είχε εξαφανιστεί νωρίτερα, τον Φεβρουάριο, πάλι από το Βόρειο Λονδίνο, ένα άλλο γκράφιτι του Μπάνκσι, το «Slave Labour», η «Καταναγκαστική εργασία» --ένα χαμίνι που έραβε στη ραπτομηχανή σημαίες για τον στολισμό της χώρας. Υπεύθυνη, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, μια εταιρεία ονόματι Sincura Group.

Η εταιρεία υποστηρίζει ότι έδρασε σύννομα. Δεν έχει μεν τη συγκατάθεση του καλλιτέχνη, πώς θα μπορούσε άλλωστε, είχε όμως τη συγκατάθεση «των ιδιοκτητών των τοίχων». Η «Καταναγκαστική εργασία» πωλήθηκε τον Ιούνιο σε κάποιον ανώνυμο συλλέκτη αντί 678.000 ευρώ. Το «Απαγορεύεται η μπάλα» θα δημοπρατηθεί την επόμενη άνοιξη. Στο μεταξύ, η Sincura Group θα φροντίσει να του ξαναδώσει την «περασμένη λάμψη του» --διότι, είναι βέβαιη, οι περίοικοι δεν το πρόσεχαν. Επειδή όμως οι αντιδράσεις είναι πολλές, και η επονομαζόμενη «εταιρική κοινωνική ευθύνη» εύηχο σλόγκαν, η Sincura υποσχέθηκε να δώσει μέρος των εσόδων σε φιλανθρωπική οργάνωση του Τότεναμ. Όσο για τον Μπάνκσι, τηρεί σιγήν ιχθύος. Τα είχε πει άλλωστε όλα από το 2007, στη διάρκεια μιας από τις πρώτες δημοπρασίες έργων του, όταν είχε γράψει στην ιστοσελίδα του: «Δεν το πιστεύω ότι είστε τόσο ηλίθιοι ώστε να αγοράζετε αυτές τις μπούρδες».

Κίττυ Ξενάκη (Τα Νέα 7.8.2013)


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2013)

Το κείμενο απαιτείται να έχει και εικονογράφηση. Για να δούμε επίσης ότι δεν είναι σωστά αγγλικά το «No Ball Game»:








(Και από διαφορετικές γωνίες)


Και το *Slave Labour*.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2013)

Σταθείτε για να καταλάβω...
Ξηλώσανε τα γκραφίτι και το ένα το πουλήσανε ήδη ενώ το άλλο αναμένει τον ευτυχή αγοραστή του; Δηλαδή... με ξένα κόλλυβα μνημονεύουνε;
Ρε για δέτε κάτι τσακάλια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2013)

Η αποξήλωση, αν πρόκειται να γίνουν επισκευές, κατεδαφίσεις κλπ δεν είναι λάθος, όχι; Αλλιώς θα ήταν εξ ορισμού εφήμερο το έργο. (Ερμηνεία που ενισχύεται και από τη δήλωση του καλλιτέχνη «Είναι τρελοί όσοι...»).

Αλλά σε ποιον ανήκει αυτό το καλλιτεχνικό έργο; Ιδιαίτερα μετά την αποξήλωσή του;

Ενδιαφέρον θέμα, νομικά.


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2013)

Νομικά ανήκει στον ιδιοκτήτη του ακινήτου, όπως έλεγαν το Φεβρουάριο που εξαφανίστηκε το πρώτο. Οι ιδιοκτήτες προφανώς έδωσαν τη συγκατάθεσή τους και αμείφθηκαν ανάλογα. 
Όμως, τα έργα του Μπάνξι είναι φτιαγμένα με στένσιλ. Άρα μπορεί να τα ξαναφτιάξει ο καλλιτέχνης όποτε θέλει.


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2013)

Κάποια στιγμή του έβαλαν προστατευτικό υλικό για προφύλαξη


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2014)

*Μέσα σε σαράντα οκτώ ώρες έσβησαν τα περιστέρια του Banksy*

*..............................
Banksy anti-immigration birds mural in Clacton-on-Sea destroyed* (BBC, 1 Οκτωβρίου 2014)





Ο Μπάνξι έφτιαξε μια τοιχογραφία σε τοίχο της κωμόπολης Παράλιο Κλάκτον (Clacton-on-Sea). Ζωγράφισε μια παρέα από γεροδεμένα, καλοταϊσμένα και φουσκωμένα από αυτοϊκανοποίηση περιστέρια να πουλάνε νταηλίκι σ' ένα χελιδόνι (μεταναστευτικό, από την Αφρική) και να του ζητούν να τους αδειάσει τη γωνιά. Το διοικητικό συμβούλιο του δήμου, υποχωρώντας σε παράπονα πολιτών ότι η τοιχογραφία περιέχει «ρατσιστικά σχόλια», διέταξε την καταστροφή του.

Εκ των υστέρων δηλώθηκε ότι δεν αναγνώρισαν την υπογραφή του καλλιτέχνη, και ότι, αν είχαν αντιληφθεί περί τίνος επρόκειτο, θα είχαν προφυλάξει τη ζωγραφιά.

Η εσχάτη πλάνη χείρων της πρώτης ... Άραγε βρέθηκε κανείς να σκουπίσει τα κροκοδείλια δάκρυα;


----------



## Themis (Oct 3, 2014)

Εκείνο που σκοτώνει είναι η αιτιολόγηση του σβησίματος (η τοιχογραφία περιέχει «ρατσιστικά σχόλια»). Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο απέχουμε από το Newspeak του Όργουελ. Ο αντιρατσισμός είναι ρατσισμός, ο ρατσισμός είναι αντιρατσισμός!


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2014)

...
Well —the matter of European or African swallows notwithstanding— coconuts may migrate or not, but nuts are certainly all over the place, most of them calling themselves "indigenous".  



Spoiler



—Where'd you get the coconuts?
—We found them.
—Found them? In Mercia? The coconut's tropical!
—What do you mean?
—Well, this is a temperate zone.
—The swallow may fly south with the sun or the house martin or the plover may seek warmer climes in winter, yet these are not strangers to our land?
—Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?
—Not at all. They could be carried.
—What? A swallow carrying a coconut?
—It could grip it by the husk!
—It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple question of weight ratios! A five ounce bird could not carry a one pound coconut.
—Well, it doesn't matter. Will you go and tell your master that Arthur from the Court of Camelot is here?
—Listen. In order to maintain air-speed velocity, a swallow needs to beat its wings forty-three times every second, right?
—Please!
—Am I right?
—I'm not interested!
—It could be carried by an African swallow...


----------

